# New Member!



## megannx0x0 (Mar 23, 2015)

Hi everyone! I was referred to this forum from a MAC Pro SF artist, and was so eager to come check it out, and I joined immediately. I am prepping for my makeup interview with MAC as we speak, and was informed that I was up for a permanent position. Though that would be amazing, I'm well aware that a freelance position is more realistic, although I was be honored to be a permanent artist, and it would change my family's lives. I am a cosmo student at Paul Mitchell the School, with makeup and color honors. I am also a student mentor, and have coordinated with the school, to assist, and run advanced technique classes. I hope to learn a lot from Specktra, and can't wait to interact with fellow artists who share my passion for this amazing industry.


  XOXO Megan


----------



## Jennifae (Mar 24, 2015)

Hello, Megan!  Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## princessmaryam (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi, i'm newbie


----------



## makeup4life (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome, I am new also, excited to be here! Good luck on your interview


----------

